# Trying pine cone casting



## texaswildman (Mar 1, 2016)

There is an almost 4" pine cone in there. I stabilized it, then cast it. I have no idea how to cut it. HAHA! Is there a trick to it? Not even sure I did it right. The idea is to use them for knife scales.


----------



## CWS (Mar 1, 2016)

If I wanted knife scales I would split down the middle and then cut the thickness of the knife scale off of each side.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, that's the plan. My issue is determining exactly where the middle is, as I can't see through the resin. I am thinking too much on one side or the other and I've got one good one and one that's not, or am I overthinking it?


----------



## CWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you have enough to nip a little off each end of the blank? That would show the center of the cone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 1, 2016)

CWS said:


> Do you have enough to nip a little off each end of the blank? That would show the center of the cone.


Holy cow, so simple, yet I wasn't thinking in that direction. Yes, I think that will do it. Great thought Curt! Worst case is I make a little smaller handled knife until I see how these things work.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2016)

Be sure to post pictures after splitting it


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 1, 2016)

Not bad for my first shot. Kinda an ugly cut.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

That looks good.

Just an idea here...not sure if it would work. What if you stuck/glue a toothpick (standing/sticking straight up) in each end to give you a reference to the middle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice job on the cones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

That's cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 10, 2016)

Just following up on this one. It needs polishing and the blade hasn't been addressed yet. But, it gives you the idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

